# What are some common douche moves trapping?



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

As you can obviously tell I am new to trapping. What are some common taboo or douche behavior that should be avoided. Obviously, theft is not tolerable but what about trap proximity? Is there a trapper code of honor? It would be really nice to apprentice for someone down state but I don't know anyone that is a trapper in the Wayne county area. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If someone takes the time to show you how, lets you borrow traps, helps you finish the fur, don't try and take property he has permissions on.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm just south of Wayne county right off I-75 I could show you how to put-up beaver, mink, rats, ****, grinners. I only have beaver left to do this year but if you get lucky next year look me up.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> If someone takes the time to show you how, lets you borrow traps, helps you finish the fur, don't try and take property he has permissions on.


Happened to you too huh?
I ended a friendship over this before.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Always use unscented douche, the scented stuff unsettles the animals.


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

Scadsobees said:


> Always use unscented douche, the scented stuff unsettles the animals.


Hah!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

trapper ed said:


> I'm just south of Wayne county right off I-75 I could show you how to put-up beaver, mink, rats, ****, grinners. I only have beaver left to do this year but if you get lucky next year look me up.


That would be really cool. I am going to a trapper education class this weekend and hoping to learn as much as I can. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

First of all, treat others the way all outdoorsmen should, with respect and honor. Along the way teach some young ones the positive aspects of trapping, even if they dont trap. We need their support.

Find a seasoned trapper and befriend him. In other words offer to help him put up some fur first, not tag along. He might give or show you some useful tips then.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

As for trapper etiquette, and Proximity it varies depending on location. If im trapping bridges and some has gotten there before me its theirs, if I'm in the open marsh w several other trappers anything is almost fair game if there's a set 3 ft away u missed expect a trap there when u return, above all respect other trappers a be be conscious of how others perceive u

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Claiming that right of way trapping is legal without permission.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

BigWhiskey said:


> Claiming that right of way trapping is legal without permission.


The right of way in the State of Michigan is for Highway, Township, or utility personnel only. If you want to trap the right of way on any piece of ground you must have permission from the land owner to do so. The land owners own to the center line any road. 

Jon


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

This is all good info thanks for sharing. I got a permit for a local area I hunt. Scouted it today and looks like there are dozen or so people already trapping the area. I'm trying to be nice and Ask questions  some are reluctant as they make a living off of it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It used to be worse and fluctuates with prices, primarily.
If you treat the other trappers as you'd like to be treated, you should do okay. There will be those that are dorks no matter how much you try to stay out of their way.
As long as you don't touch their traps or catch, you are 100% legal. With time, I wouldn't be surprised if you made a friend or two.


----------

